# high definition audio bus for compaq presario F700



## yuvan228

i need tis driver...i have only vista bt i can gt the xp 1....any website that have this driver........:4-dontkno


----------



## Deleted090308

Welcome to TSF. :wave:

Try this: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...0-1&lc=en&cc=us&product=1842155&os=228&dlc=en


----------



## ajai_fza

ive tried it, however it says 'driver installation failed:couldn't find the MEDIA device for this driver'. i did install sp32646 and then install sp34200, but still, the same thing happens
i kept searching the bus using the wizard but it didn't detect any files/folders that have the drivers.


----------



## Pifec

Hi,
I have the very same problem as ajai_fza. Recently I made my computer running XP not only the preinstalled Vista. And now I have that problem with my audio when I'm running XP. And it's not only that but i don't have lots of other drivers. One of which is the second Ethernet controller if I can call it like that (i think that’s my wireless card) because it is not working as well but it’s not the most important for the moment. Pls help me at least with the sound device problem.


----------



## anujbathla

try this link..
http://mouseblog.wordpress.com/2008...presario-c707tu-fix-it-using-correct-drivers/


----------



## anujbathla

. Install the audio driver

Conexant CX20549-12 High Definition Audio Driver
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp36001-36500/sp36090.exe

When you install the driver it will give an error message [Media device not found]. Don’t get fooled by this. Now it’s your turn to take control of the system.

Open your “Device Manager”. Look for “High Definition Audio Device”. You will find a yellow mark beside it indicating that the devices is not working properly. Right click and choose to install driver. Don’t let installation wizard do any thing on its own. Don’t let Windows to search for drivers. Choose advanced option of insalling driver by choosing the location on your own. Then choose “Audio, Video, Games Controller” and then don’t choose any driver from the list given by Windows. Click “Have disk”. Now you need to look for a “swsetup” folder in your “C:” drive. This is the drive where HP drivers have been extracted automatically. Look for “sp36090″ [the number of the HP driver] folder in it. If you don’t find the folder in “swsetup” look for the folder in “C:” drive. You will find one “.inf” file in the folder [Don't go into the other folders within 'sp36090' folder]. This is the driver file for your audio device. Select it and proceed irrespective of any warning by Windows. You will have your correct driver installed.


----------



## F700_User

I found this thread via Goggle.

As I am putting windows xp pro sp3 onto a Compaq Presario F700 F767NR

And I must say, not a single post has helped me.

Only thing that I am missing is wireless drivers, and HD audio on high speed bus.

Everything else was chipset/graphics.

I have worked with computers, laptops, everything for a long time now.

I have never worked so hard or stressed so much over a simple thing like drivers.

Would be awesome if someone who had a working rig with windows xp that would share a whole how-to with out being so complex that it takes 3 hours+ time.

I may get banned for this, oh well its my first visit.

I will keep looking for updates though.


----------



## Deleted090308

This excellent guide should help: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html


----------

